# Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht



## Jimini (21. Dezember 2012)

*Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Wie heise.de berichtet, hat das Unternehmen Nosotek das Browserspiel Pyongyang Racer (Seite momentan nicht erreichbar) veröffentlicht, welches wohl als das erste Computerspiel aus nordkoreanischer Produktion angesehen werden kann. Inhalt des Spiels ist, mit einem Auto durch die nordkoreanische Hauptstadt Pjöngjang zu fahren und dabei keinen Schaden anzurichten. Ferner können verschiedene Items eingesammelt werden, welche den Spieler nicht zuletzt mit Grafikeffekten belohnen.

Eindrücke des Spiels werden in dem folgenden Video vermittelt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3IMwhoAMcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ich fühle mich irgendwie in der Zeit zurückversetzt!  Und als erstes wurde dem Video der Ton abgedreht, das is ja gräßlich!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ich frage mich grad was grausamer ist, die Musik oder die Grafik. Ich bräuchte da als Motivation wenigstens 10 Taler die Minute von denen, würde aber trotzdem nach wenigen Augenblicken abbrechen. Sieht echt aus wie ein Handygame aus der Gründerzeit.


----------



## polarwolf (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

fährt der einen Benz? lol, das Game sieht echt shitty aus...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

woah....bestechendes "Game".....wie lange ganze Horden von Gamesdesigner, Grafik und Soundspezialisten an dem Teil gesessen haben müssen..

Nun bin ich auch von der Überlegenheit der Nordkoreanischen Juche-Doktrin überzeugt und werde in Kürze auswandern...
Will jemand mein Retro-P4 mit CRT haben..?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



polarwolf schrieb:


> fährt der einen Benz? lol, das Game sieht echt shitty aus...



Allerhöchstens so einen Klon


----------



## Radget (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Project Cars kann einpacken


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Boah ich glaub ich muss meinen PC aufrüsten diese Highend Grafik kann meine Graka bestimmt nicht darstellen. Und erst der Sound da muss ich wohl noch mal neue Lautsprecher für meinen PC kaufen. 7.1 sollte es dann aber schon sein oder?


----------



## Radget (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

aber nur, wenn THX zertifiziert!


----------



## der_w20 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

der computer als spieleplattform darf somit als gerettet gelten


----------



## PC GAMER (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Mann muss, aber beachten das die Nordkoreaner noch keine Erfahrung haben in der Spiele Branche.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Mann muss, aber beachten das die Nordkoreaner noch keine Erfahrung haben in der Spiele Branche.


 
Genau das denke ich auch.

Da man sehr wenig Informationen über dieses abgeschottete Land hat wird auch keiner sagen können wie viele Nordkoreaner das spielen können/dürfen. Nach einer Doku, die ich mal über Nordkorea gesehen habe, gibt's da wirklich nicht viel Gegenverkehr aufgrund des Treibstoffmangels.

Dies Spiel wurde vermutlich auch zu "Propagandazwecken" programmiert, aber zumindest, und von obersten Zensurbehörden abgesegnet. Angenommen das ist tatsächlich eine 1:1 Darstellung von PjöngJang dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das mehr Nachrichtendienstler zocken werden als interessierte "Gamer"...wobei natürlich auch das, also Stadtplan+Gebäudeanordnung etc., dann auch zensiert ist
Aber eigentlich echt traurig, in einem Land wo es regelmäßig Hungersnöte gibt, ein krankes System regiert, und dann den Leuten so'n "fettes" Auto zum zocken geben..naja "Computerspiele-kein Bezug auf Realität" etc.Diskussion


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Privat-PCs es in Nordkorea gibt. Viele können es nicht sein.


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Bin ich der einzigste dem die Musik gefällt?^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ich möchte aber nicht wissen was die persönlich alles im Giftschrank haben im stillen Kämmerlein. Ich denke schon das wenn man entwickelt schon mal über den Tellerrand schaut


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Klar, werden die "obersten Führer" bestimmte dickefette Hardware haben, wenn sie zocken, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Aber wenn ich als geliebter Führer und Anführer aller Highscore Rekorde "zugebe", dicke fette Hardware zu haben und das Volk hungert ist das immer schlecht für die Propaganda..also lieber klein anfangen wie mit diesem Spiel und dies als Sieg der nordkoreanischen Gaming-Spieleentwicklungsindustrie durch technische Überlegenheit verkaufen...


----------



## Do Berek (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Naja,da die alle sowieso kaum brauchbare Privatrechner haben brauchen die wohl auch kaum bessere Grafik.Aber trotzdem echt arm.


----------



## AeroX (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

oh grässlich


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Der Sound ist ja Jenseits von gut und Böse.

Ich konnte das Video keine 1 minute mit Sound sehen da musste ich schon den Verstärker abschalten. 
Oder er hätte sich nach 2 Minuten von selber abgeschaltet. Selbstschutzmechanismus.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Wenn das wirklich deren 1. Spiel wäre dann hätten die damit ja schon 2 produziert, das 1. und das letzte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (22. Dezember 2012)

Schon der Stadtbildschirm sagt alles über da Spiel aus


----------



## Jackjan (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Eigentlich ist es eine Revolution  Alle anderen Länder stiegen schon vor gut 20 Jahren richtig in der Videospielbranche ein und Nordkorea eben jetzt


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Och schade das die Seite net geht  wollte endlich mal mein 7970 CF ausreizen 
Aber ist auch verständlich, so ein Spiel und dann auch noch für Umsonst! Da kommen
mehr clicks als bei PSY auf Youtube zusammen, da können nicht einmal die ultra hoch 
entwikelnden Nordkoreanischen Server mehr stand halten!

ein dreifaches hoch auf Nordkorea


----------



## belle (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich echt traurig, in einem Land wo es regelmäßig Hungersnöte gibt, ein krankes System regiert, und dann den Leuten so'n "fettes" Auto zum zocken geben..naja "Computerspiele-kein Bezug auf Realität" etc.Diskussion


 Kommunismus wie er leibt und lebt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Das hatte ja man in den mittlerweile neuen Bundesländern erleben können. Honnie und Konsorten lebten wie Fürst Pückler in Prunk und Protz aber Rest durfte am Daumen lutschen. Wasser predigen und Wein saufen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Kommt davon wenn man zulange abgekapselt von der Welt lebt  Falls schlechte Grafik Augenkrebs verursachen könnte, dann wäre der ganze Körper bei diesem Anblick übersäht mit Metastasen... Die Zone lebt!


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Na, da haben ja wenigstens ein paar Nordkoreaner Spass beim Verhungern .


----------



## blackout24 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Wann gibt's das auf Steam? Durch den Verkauf könnten sie ein paar ausländische Devisen einnehmen, die sie so dringend brauchen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ach ja - die hungernden Massen damals in den heute nicht mehr ganz so neuen Bundesländern.... oder... eher nicht - darben musste wohl kaum jemand.
Nordkorea - man kann eben nicht alles haben. Atom- und Raketenprogramm und jetzt Computerspiele. Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen.
Aber es ist ja nur ein Browser-Game - und Game kann man es auch kaum nennen - eher eine Rundfahrt. 
Ist ja nix los - wer mal Dokus zu Nordkorea und der Hauptstadt gesehen hat, weiß ja, wieviel Verkehr da herrscht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Vielleicht ist es ein Fahrschulprogramm? Octo du mußt die Goldwaage nicht auspacken


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Eine Erbse zu viel gezählt? 
Ich denke mal, das Programm fällt schon unter "Simulator" - denn es spiegelt den brodelnden Strassenverkehr der Realität gut wieder.


----------



## unre4l (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Boah ich glaub ich muss meinen PC aufrüsten diese Highend Grafik kann meine Graka bestimmt nicht darstellen. Und erst der Sound da muss ich wohl noch mal neue Lautsprecher für meinen PC kaufen. 7.1 sollte es dann aber schon sein oder?


 
Tja da wirst du wohl "etwas" mehr in die Tasche greifen müssen und dir eine 22.1 Anlage zulegen, denn bei allem darunter funtkioniert der Sound nicht richtig und klingt hässlich.


----------



## do-gooder (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Da hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet. Aber man muß sagen, daß man in Nordkorea eher Nutzprogramme entwickelt. Dazu gibt es sogar einen Nationalen Proramm Wettbewerb. Eine Linux Distribution gibt es auch: Red Star OS, Red Star OS 2.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Sieht eher sehr stark nach Call of Duty aus. Gibts da etwa Fahr- Missionen?


----------



## SirMister (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

OMG für die Grafik braucht man ja zwei GTX690er per SLI


----------



## Gast12308 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



SirMister schrieb:


> OMG für die Grafik braucht man ja zwei GTX690er per SLI


 
Du meinst auf minimalen Einstellungen. Um aber das ganze Paket der Grafikpracht genießen zu können, brauchst man mindestens 4 übertaktete GTX 690 im Quad-SLI (falls technisch möglich).


----------



## coroc (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

So siehts in Nordkorea also uas  

Für ne höhere Auflösung haben die Anscheinend kein Geld 

Wie soll man denn mit sowas Propaganda machen? Oder spielen die da noch mit PCs wie nem C64 und sehen das als riesegen Schritt an?


----------



## Infernal-jason (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ist wohl ne neue folter methode für äusländer. 
Spiel das oder sag uns was wir wisssen wollen !


----------



## do-gooder (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich auch.
> 
> Da man sehr wenig Informationen über dieses abgeschottete Land hat wird auch keiner sagen können wie viele Nordkoreaner das spielen können/dürfen. Nach einer Doku, die ich mal über Nordkorea gesehen habe, gibt's da wirklich nicht viel Gegenverkehr aufgrund des Treibstoffmangels.
> 
> ...


Mit Google Earth kann jeder sehen, wie Pjöngjang aufgebaut ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## do-gooder (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Privat-PCs es in Nordkorea gibt. Viele können es nicht sein.


Es sind auch nicht viele. Ein Journalist, der für die Asia Times im Norden des Landes unterwegs war, berichtet, daß sich Computer im Besitz von 1-3 % der Haushalte befinden. TV haben 80 % der Leute und einen DVD Player 25. Die Verbreitung solcher Güte ist in der Nähe zur chinesischen Grenze potentiell höher.
Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ich glaube ich habe eine neue Folter Methode entdeckt. Es grenzt an folter sich dieses Video anzusehen und wenn man es dann noch in dauerschleife sehen muss, dass ist dann wirklich Folter.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2012)

do-gooder schrieb:


> Es sind auch nicht viele. Ein Journalist, der für die Asia Times im Norden des Landes unterwegs war, berichtet, daß sich Computer im Besitz von 1-3 % der Haushalte befinden. TV haben 80 % der Leute und einen DVD Player 25. Die Verbreitung solcher Güte ist in der Nähe zur chinesischen Grenze potentiell höher.
> Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News



ich glaube ein computer ist wohl eines der letzten sachen, die die menschen da brauchen. 
ich denke auch nicht das es für Propagandazwecke da ist.


----------



## Zomg (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Freunde... Die kennens doch nicht anders


----------



## coroc (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



Seeefe schrieb:


> ich denke auch nicht das es für Propagandazwecke da ist.


 Kommt mir auch komisch vor, aber wozu denn sonst? 

Will Nordkorea uns zeigen das ihre Spiele besser sind als die Unseren?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (23. Dezember 2012)

do-gooder schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind auch nicht viele. Ein Journalist, der für die Asia Times im Norden des Landes unterwegs war, berichtet, daß sich Computer im Besitz von 1-3 % der Haushalte befinden. TV haben 80 % der Leute und einen DVD Player 25. Die Verbreitung solcher Güte ist in der Nähe zur chinesischen Grenze potentiell höher.
> Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News



Inoffiziell gibt's bestimmt mehr Medien. Könnte ich mir vorstellen. So wir in der alten ddr.


----------



## BikeRider (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



SirMister schrieb:


> OMG für die Grafik braucht man ja zwei GTX690er per SLI


 


Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Du meinst auf minimalen Einstellungen. Um aber das ganze Paket der Grafikpracht genießen zu können, brauchst man mindestens 4 übertaktete GTX 690 im Quad-SLI (falls technisch möglich).


 So was kann man nur mit den größten Supercomputern der Welt spielen.


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ich will das jetzt Spielen xD


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ich muss dringend aufrüsten 

Nein, das ist doch (hoffentlich ) ein weiterer schlechter Witz....


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Das bekommst auf keinem PC ruckelfrei zu laufen! liegt aber nicht am Rechner 

aber ich will das die Seite geht !!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Die Leute dort werden ausgebeutet und leben im Elend, aber Hauptsache ein Spiel wird fabriziert was kein Mensch kauft.


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4838986 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute dort werden ausgebeutet und leben im Elend, aber Hauptsache ein Spiel wird fabriziert was kein Mensch kauft.


 
weil Gratis ist


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ich denke den Produzenten geht es hier nicht um das Spiel, Gameplay und Grafik an sich sondern um was ganz anderes. 
Was sollen die auch Jahrelang ein Spiel entwickeln wenn es dann trotzdem nicht auf den Markt "darf". ******** ist es trotzdem


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Was man mit Paint noch so alles zaubern kann


----------



## Bambusbar (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Die können nicht mal ne Rakete bauen - wie sollen sie da n vernünftiges Game proggen? 

Oder auch andersrum:

Kein Wunder, dass die kein Spiel proggen können - sie schaffen es nicht mal ne vernünftige Rakete zu bauen. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> weil Gratis ist



Nö hier greift das Wortspiel anders herum und muss daher folgend lauten:
weil es Umsonst ist


----------



## HairforceOne (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Meine Ohren... ich sterbe... Arghs...
Die sollten es sein lassen... Grafiktechnisch kann man ja dazu lernen aber bitte, bitte lass den Musikproduzenten einsperren!


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Für ein Browsergame geht die Grafik eigentlich noch.. ^^


----------



## wakey (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Ach Jungs, seit mal nicht so. Bei mir hat das Game gleich den guten alten Autobahn-Raser Charme versprüht.


----------



## Papzt (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Mensch CoD ist grafisch ja doch echt top muss ich sagen


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Die Musik is ja mal wahnsinnig Ansprechend, da steckt bestimmt Hans Zimmer dahinter ^^


----------



## Festplatte (25. Dezember 2012)

Sieht grafisch ungefähr aus, wie der Busfahrsimulator!


----------



## addicTix (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Die musik ist echt beschde


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Der Entwickler hätte erst mal mit 2D anfangen sollen. So eine Grafik kann man in 3D einfach nicht mehr präsentieren. Er hinkt grafisch min. 12 Jahre hinterher. Mich wunderts nur, warum dieser Mensch ein Spiel entwickelt was von vornherein langweilig ist.


----------



## Infernal-jason (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Der Entwickler hätte erst mal mit 2D anfangen sollen. So eine Grafik kann man in 3D einfach nicht mehr präsentieren. Er hinkt grafisch min. 12 Jahre hinterher. Mich wunderts nur, warum dieser Mensch ein Spiel entwickelt was von vornherein langweilig ist.



Denen kann man es ja net übel nehmen, wenn man bedenkt das die dort noch kasetten benutzen.  
Villeicht kommt bei denen nächstes jahr die cds und nach 20 jahren blu rays.


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Die Annäherung Nordkoreas an den Westen hab ich mir irgendwie anders vorgestellt. Wenn ich mir die Musik so anhöre haben die Jungs noch einen weiten Weg vor sich. Das einzig annehmbare an der Grafik ist diese uniformierte nordkoreanische Schnitte die ab und zu im Bild auftaucht. Was mir an dem Video aber ganz besonders gefallen hat ist, dass es ein Ende hatte. Gut ich hätte auch schon vorher panikartig auf den "Halt sofort das Video an"-Button klicken können, aber ich wollte halt nicht als Schwächling dastehen.


----------



## PhilSe (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Klingt langweilig...Lustiger wär doch durch Südkorea zu fahren und soviel Schaden als möglich anzurichten


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Wenn man den Artikel im Startpost liest, weiss man, dass es sich bei diesem Spiel nur um "Werbung" einer Touristikfirma handelt. Es soll gar nicht Need For Speed oder was auch immer das Wasser reichen sondern über die Sehenswürdigkeiten von Pyongyang aufklären ( logisch überlegen --> Touristik)  . Ausserdem ist es ein Browserspiel, da kann man der Grafik auch nicht allzu viel abverlangen 

Wer meint, dass Nordkorea nicht im Stande wäre Studios aufzuziehen welche richtige 3D Titel entwickeln hat mMn ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Bestimmt gibt es auch auf Deutschen-Webseiten peinliche Flashgames.


----------



## Infernal-jason (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wenn man den Artikel im Startpost liest, weiss man, dass es sich bei diesem Spiel nur um "Werbung" einer Touristikfirma handelt. Es soll gar nicht Need For Speed oder was auch immer das Wasser reichen sondern über die Sehenswürdigkeiten von Pyongyang aufklären ( logisch überlegen --> Touristik)  . Ausserdem ist es ein Browserspiel, da kann man der Grafik auch nicht allzu viel abverlangen
> 
> Wer meint, dass Nordkorea nicht im Stande wäre Studios aufzuziehen welche richtige 3D Titel entwickeln hat mMn ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Bestimmt gibt es auch auf Deutschen-Webseiten peinliche Flashgames.


 
Da würde ich nicht mal für ne millionen hin gehen Oo
Die haben noch KZs und ein falsches wort und man landet dort hin.


----------



## LKrieger (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Also Erinnerungen von vor ungefähr 10 Jahren kommen hoch. Ich denke da so an Driver... Jedoch war die Grafik da schon besser xD

MFG LK


----------



## Supeq (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*

Find die Animes aus NK besser:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f37K0hIv3zk


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vermutlich erstes nordkoreanisches Computerspiel veröffentlicht*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht mal für ne millionen hin gehen Oo
> Die haben noch KZs und ein falsches wort und man landet dort hin.



Jo mag sein, hab auch nichts anderes behauptet ^^ Trotzdem kann auch dort ein gutes Spiel in einem guten Studio entwickelt werden und dennoch ist diese doofe Spiel nur ein Werbegag einer Touristik-Webseite

Ich würde für eine Million schon dorthin reisen und mit dem nächste Flug zurück - bleibt ja dann noch was über


----------

